# Peppermint Tea?



## Guest (Dec 5, 2000)

For years I've always carried peppermint lifesavers with me as it seems to calm my guts down. I just got some Tea and was wondering if it would help or do "nasty" things?? These are the ingredientseppermint leaves, spearmint leaves, rose hips, lemon peel and hibiscus flowers. Ummm where did the "TEA" go???







Anyway, thought I would ask before trial and error. Don't EVEN want error..ya know???ThanksDeb------------------Keep moving forward...even if you must crawl.


----------



## NewBreedGirl (Aug 22, 2000)

There was a post on here awhile back , topic was like "herbal remedies" but someone mention peppermint being an anti-spasmaticand said try rubbing pepermint on your stomach and stuff.At work I pop tick-tacks all day and nothing bad happens.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2000)

I constantly eat peppermints before and after meals....Altoids are real strong peppermints and have staved off nausea, pain, "d", etc. I carry them with me always now. Debbie


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2000)

I used mint tea all the time. I keep it in my desk at work,and have a cup after lunch. It seems to help a lot. I also carry mints in my purse. They are not as effective, but take the edge off. I have read and heard of people using mint oil. I have heard mixed reviews. Some people say it causes "D" to be worse. I have not tried it myself.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi deb:I drink peppermint tea myself when I'm feeling a little crampy, and it does seem to soothe me somewhat. Enteric coated peppermint capsules are supposed to help with intestinal spasms also. I took them for a while but really couldn't say one way or the other.You're ok with the peppermint tea unless you have acid reflux, then you shouldn't drink it.JeanG


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2000)

peppermint tea with chamomile in it usually helps me.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I have IBS D and I use peppermint tea to help me...it relaxes me mostly. It should be okay to use, just not TOO much. Peppermint itself is a laxative of sorts. (that's what my doctor told me) I use mints too and they help. (We've probably got the best breath in our areas!!!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2000)

I love the herbal teas, peppermint is one of my favorites, especially for IBS D, it really calms the stomach. You can get plain peppermint tea, Celestial Seasonings is the brand I buy at super Walmart stores. The only ingredient is Peppermint leaves. It is very good.


----------



## MEMorrisNJ (Sep 9, 2000)

Peppermint tea is quite soothing and I drink it frequently but what really works even better for me is ginger tea. Ginger is powerfully pungent and spicy and it takes time to adjust to its taste. I understand that it may be an anti-inflammatory so perhaps, the benefits of ginger may possibly go beyond just being soothing.Ginger tea can easily made by peeling fresh ginger, making small slices and then boiling it in fresh bottled water. (I drink ginger tea by the cup full after having severe d. reactions from ingesting MSG or some other food additive when I can't really tolerate anything else.)I also found that sucking on peeled slices of ginger appears to me when I feel trouble coming on. Just don't swallow the slices --- spit them out!) When I am travelling and I don't want to bother carrying fresh ginger, I found the following packaged tea to be a good substitute: Ginger Aid made by Traditional Medicinals located in Sebastopol, California. (I live in NJ and found it in the local health food store and Kings supermarket.) PS Watch out for any type of candied mints if you may possibly be sensitive to food additives. Read the ingredients before you put anything in your mouth.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2000)

I drink a combo ginger-peppermint tea by Alvita. It works well for nausea, and helps calm down my gut. I can't remember where I bought it but the company is Alvita Products and they're in Ronkonkoma, N.Y. The product has only ginger and peppermint in it.Cheers,Debbie


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2000)

I tried peppermint tea recently for IBS-D. I don't know if it helped, but it definitely didn't hurt.


----------



## babydoc_au (Jan 26, 2000)

I drink lots of peppermint and chamomile tea after meals and find it very helpful. I tried peppermint oil capsules and found them dreadful!


----------



## JillAnn (Jan 19, 1999)

What do you think TEA is made of??????? The peppermint leaves, spearamint leaves and other are the tea!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

Jill,I thought tea was made of tea leaves???? Like coffeee is made of coffee beans???Soooo..there is no such thing as "tea"???Deb------------------Keep moving forward...even if you must crawl.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

Deb,There is such a thing as a tea plant (I found it in the dictionary) from which tea (the drink) can be made, but tea can also be made from many different kinds of plants, such as peppermint, ginger, etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

Whewwwwww,I thought I was getting senile. I thought there was a "tea plant." Wonder if senility goes with the IBS symptoms??














Deb------------------Keep moving forward...even if you must crawl.


----------



## NewBreedGirl (Aug 22, 2000)

I just bought the peppermint oil and the peppermint tea , the tea is awsome.Tastes good , soothing.The pills as I learned at teh health store today are goos for acid reflux , the trapped gas feeling.The oil is good to rub on skin , put a drop in a drink . Its suppose to be an anti spasmatic. I am happy with any tea , the chamomile tea is very good and also decaf green tea is noce and light.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

Peppermint tea hs been my lifesaver. I can't drink my "before" four cucps of coffee each day - can't even have one! The peppermint calms my stomahc, and btw, Ginger Aid tea does too - I found it when I was pregnant - I'm one of thsoe lucky people who's sick the whole 9 months - with all three of mine! Anyway, I too have found that teas in general (but especially peppermint and ginger) and mints - mild ones - help keep my tummy calm.


----------



## JillAnn (Jan 19, 1999)

hum... now that I've shot my mouth off... hum... I guess I just thought that black tea was made from the "tea" plant.. and other kinds of tea, i.e. peppermint was made a peppermint leaves (I mean you can brew marajuana leaves to make "pot tea" I've been told).... what interesting information we share here.... well, all I know is WHATEVER the stuff is made of, tea, peppermint and "english breakfast" are very soothing to me both physically and mentally when I'm having a hard time.... couldn't live without it!Best of luck... I've had luch with Altoids too but not peppermint capsules... they must have been "too much" for my little tummy to handle and I got bad D.Jill


----------

